# What would this look like? (Pics)



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a 750 sq ft. condo. There is a patch of original white tile in the front entrance, new carpet in living and dining area, and allure vinyl flooring in kitchen, hallway, bathroom and bedroom.

My question: I was considering doing a tile on the bathroon floor then up onto the shower walls. If I add a tile floor in bathroom, would it look weird because I have too many floor choices in a small area? Is there a tile that would look good?

A pic is included that should show what I am talking about.


----------



## km5tq (Sep 6, 2008)

*A suggestion*

Hi,
Have you thought about buying and installing matching tile in the areas you mentioned? I think it would look nice to use a cream/taupe color that would go along with the carpet in your living room. It would give it a unified look, and you would have a neutral living area. That would make it easier to resell if at some point you wanted to do that. I also think it would make the place look larger. Use a smaller matching or coordinating tile for the wall.

Maybe this will give you some ideas on what you would like to do.

Good luck,
km5tq


----------



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey thanks for the reply. What I did today was decide on a tile that works with my other colours such the carpet. I will be replacing the front door tiles and then doing the same tiles on the bathroom floor and shower wall. I also picked a smokin hot tile for a small boarder on the shower wall.

Is this what you were sort of talking about in post you left?

Adam


----------



## km5tq (Sep 6, 2008)

*Sounds pretty*

Hi Adam,

Sounds like it will be very pretty. Should unify everything. From the colors you have selected, you could pick an accent color that works with the neutrals you have chosen.

km5tq


----------



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

I actually just decided to do the entire floor in tile. Kitchen all the way to the bathroom. A few more $$ but overall finish will be worth it


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

I think you've made the right choice!
From a design perspective you don't what to have too many different floor materials, particularly in such a small place like your condo.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Just like the tile I have and it covers most of our 1400 sq. ft., except for the bedrooms and theatre. I have no complaints (besides mopping) and that is one of the things that made us buy the house. You might want to buy some throw rugs and runners to kill the echo.


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like you made the right decision.


----------



## dolvio (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your help people.. I am wondering if I should tear out my cupboard and sink etc and put a new one in while I am doing the floor. Any suggestions on this as I need to decide before this upcoming Monday... I have a huge mirror that is staying put so I need to consider that. I am also tiling behind toilet so I would have to hold off on that until I decided how big the newcupboard would be....


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

If you remove your bathroom vanity don't forget that you'll be faced with a little wall repair at the other end of our "pork chop" counter (the part that runs behind the toilet). 

This is simply my opinion but I feel that if you replace your vanity and sink with something else you should also remove the large mirror and replace it with a smaller mirror directly over the sink. It's a much more clean and contemporary look.

Of course it's also involves more drywall repair. 

If you really have to keep the mirror AND you'd like to replace the vanity then consider something similar but more updated then what you have WITH another pork chop counter... they follow the bottom of the mirror and compliment it better then if you had no counter there at all.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like your small project has done what most of mine do! Get bigger and bigger.

It's funny, I think ....well I have to redo that...... so why not redo this...well I going to redo this......so why not change that too....it's only a little more. 

Until I start and get everything tore out then realize how much I have to do to get everything back to normal.

It always seems to be worth it in the end!!:thumbup:

Good luck with your project.


----------

